# Acadian Ambulance protocols (Louisiana)



## rhan101277 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have tried to look for this and I can't find any information online.  I have read it is a "mother may I" system and I was curious why.  Especially when most studies reveal that paramedic treatment immediately has show to have better outcomes than "mother may I" protocols.  Its it because of the medic mills down there?

Here is MS you hardly have to call med control unless its an overdose issue (beta blocker, calcium channel, antidepressant etc.)  or you need orders for specific treatments (i.e. mag sulfate for asthma refractory to several albuterol tx).  Plus all narcotics need a call when you need more than mag dose (morphine max is 10mg) (fentanyl max 100ug) etc.


----------



## MediMike (Sep 7, 2010)

Keep searchin' for 'em buddy. I ran across them a while back, don't remember where exactly. Check the individual counties they work in...might be there


----------



## medicRob (Sep 7, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> I have tried to look for this and I can't find any information online.  I have read it is a "mother may I" system and I was curious why.  Especially when most studies reveal that paramedic treatment immediately has show to have better outcomes than "mother may I" protocols.  Its it because of the medic mills down there?
> 
> Here is MS you hardly have to call med control unless its an overdose issue (beta blocker, calcium channel, antidepressant etc.)  or you need orders for specific treatments (i.e. mag sulfate for asthma refractory to several albuterol tx).  Plus all narcotics need a call when you need more than mag dose (morphine max is 10mg) (fentanyl max 100ug) etc.



You got an iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch? They are in the Paramedic Protocol Provider app.


----------

